# Ex Wifes Boyfriend



## rep (Jun 11, 2012)

Im your general "run of the mill", T-shirt and jeans white guy. My ex wife and I were married 17 years and have 2 kids. 
One of our biggest problems in the marriage was an occasional argument over her past. She dated a couple black guys and I didn't like it. 
Now she is dating a black guy but lies and says she is not. She says they are only friends. He stays the night at her house and my kids tell me they go into the bedroom for an hour sometimes.
Now I know some of you will beat me up and say its none of my business but I don't think its the BEST thing for my kids. He has a muslum name and she is blonde, blue eyes. 
I wish she would admit it to me and I think I could get over it, but the lies kill me.
Any suggestions??


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Black people and Muslims have been having kids for thousands of years. Entire countries are populated with them and most are really normal, loving, gracious, decent people. If the guy treats your kids well, what difference does it make what shade his wrapper is? I'd rather have a "black guy" being a decent role model to my kids than a white one with his hand down their pants. I spent a couple years in Iraq and if Americans exercised their alleged religious convictions to the same degree as the average Muslim, we'd have a much better society. The average Muslim has forgotten more about hospitality than the average American will ever learn. If this guy is the "strap-on-the-explosive vest" variety, you have a problem. If not, he's probably just a thoroughly decent guy who wants to earn a living, relax in front of the flat screen, and keep the neighbor's dog from pooping in the flower bed. I've been all over the world and we are honestly more alike than different. May I suggest that you not judge folks on the color of their skin, their religion, language, or nationality. Folks are folks and good and evil come in all varieties. The same God that made you made this other guy. If Jesus died for you, He also died for Achmed and Abu. I grew up in Georgia in the 60s and heard all sorts of racist garbage as a kid. It wasn't helpful, it wasn't logical, and it wasn't true. Had I bought into it, I would have missed out on associating and learning from lots of really great people. Please don't saddle your kids with that ignorant garbage. There's enough of it in this world. When it was my turn to be a dad, I took my daughter to the animal shelter. We watched the puppies there. I asked her which puppies were nicer, the brown ones, the white ones, the ones with black spots? She laughed and said "Daddy, you can't tell that way! You have to play with them and see how they act. " I told her, "That's exactly true and people are the very same way." There's no black heaven, white heaven, hispanic heaven, Christian heaven, Jew heaven, Islamic heaven. If we expect to spend eternity together, we might ought to try to get along down here. You've got a wonderful opportunity to teach your kids life-changing lessons. Why don't you meet this guy and hang out with him for a while? See for yourself if you have something to worry about. You are more than just a color and so is he. You are more than just the church you attend and so is he.


----------



## parker (Dec 2, 2012)

Well said.


----------



## Corpuswife (Apr 24, 2009)

It's none of your business for now. If she newly dating him...she will figure it out. By you telling or suggesting who she might date....well that will give her a reason to date him!


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

I can't understand why your ex wife needs your approval on who to date. Perhaps this trait is part of the reason you divorced?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

My ex can date a space alien or set herself on fire. She's an ex and who or what she does is no longer even slightly interesting to me.


----------



## Daisy82 (Sep 4, 2012)

I get it, people don't like having the race card played. Also it's easy to say that it's none of your business who she dates. That is partly true - she can date whomever she wants but it is your business who is around your children and what is taking place around them. 

What concerns me the most out of your post is your daughter saying they slip off into the bedroom for an hour or so at a time. Your ex needs to be more interested in being a good mother and role model rather than sneaking away for a little rumble in the sheets! That is what someone should point out to her.


----------



## hank_rea (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm with you, man! I don't want my ex dating a black guy, either!! (I'm black, ex is white) I don't want her dating a white guy, either. Women are ok, though. ;p
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

There are so many people giving us legitimate reasons to hate them or distrust them. Who has time to dislike people on the basis of skin tone? I don't see a logical connection between a guy's skin color and the safety of a child. Most of the people I've arrested for abusing kids were white, just like me. If my ex dated a black guy and I discovered there was some small, ugly, part of me that didn't like it, I'd have to realize that my feelings were irrational and entirely the product of racism. How else could I justify it?


----------



## rep (Jun 11, 2012)

The problem is that people talk "politically correct" all day but when your home, people show there true selves. If disliking a black person dating my ex is wrong, then so is war and people starving while we walk right by them. Everyone on here has walked by a homless person who hasn't eaten in days and didn't blink an eye. 
So lets get off the saop box shall we. Obvioulsy race is a HUGE issue and I hate when people call the differemce a "skin tone". Its a cultural difference. Watch BET or just go to Baltimore and stand on a corner and tell me if its just a "skin tone".
Lets get real. How many guys here truly would be ok if there daughter was with a black guy??? Nobody would want that. A few might be ok with it but deep down they feel different.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

This racist thread is now closed.


----------

